# Aint she a beauty



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

It's my favourite colour... Shiny!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Damn thing was a beast trying to get upstairs to the mechanical room


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Is that a 199?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes she is:rockon:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I hope you have better luck with high tec Smiths than I have.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> I hope you have better luck with high tec Smiths than I have.


 But it has Takagi inside. What could possibly go wrong?:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

a smith vertech on the second floor??

you are a glutton for punishment.

in more ways than I can count...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> a smith vertech on the second floor??
> 
> you are a glutton for punishment.
> 
> in more ways than I can count...


Smith will pay him $80 to repace it. :blink:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

What is it? Water heater?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Qball415 said:


> What is it? Water heater?


I think it's some sort of Cylon from the old Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## frisco kid (Dec 18, 2008)

That's R2D2's big bro right there. They're pretty good units. The outfit I work for charges big bucks to install them. The units are super pricey too. It takes years to recoup initial costs from the efficiency of the unit.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> I hope you have better luck with high tec Smiths than I have.


I haven't had many problems with these or the clone model (state ultra force) they put out a lot of hot water and are 95 % efficient when installed properly and have the easiest vent in the world to run 3" pvc that the fresh air make up ties into with a factory supplied vent kit. Also very easy to troubleshoot.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

frisco kid said:


> That's R2D2's big bro right there. They're pretty good units. The outfit I work for charges big bucks to install them. The units are super pricey too. It takes years to recoup initial costs from the efficiency of the unit.


They're about 5-1/2 to 6 grand wholesale price around here.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

frisco kid said:


> That's R2D2's big bro right there. They're pretty good units. The outfit I work for charges big bucks to install them. The units are super pricey too. It takes years to recoup initial costs from the efficiency of the unit.


You can recoup the initial cost in about 30 months if you are running a big enough hot water system. I don't know what you pay for these units but our cost are quite low compared to others.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I have 2 different spider fires to take out, first one next friday is second floor, one end of the building. The thing weighs in at 860LBS. and is top heavy as heck.

I bet this is AO smiths version, 98 percent efficient tank type water heater.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> They're about 5-1/2 to 6 grand wholesale price around here.


I can get them for 4300 dollars with the vent kit and all out the door


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Does it make "special" hot water? Why so pricey?

What happens when you push up, up, down, down, left, right, b, a at the start screen?


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> a smith vertech on the second floor??
> 
> you are a glutton for punishment.
> 
> in more ways than I can count...


It wasn't too bad getting it on the second floor there's a set of double doors that open out in the backroom that the hvac guys use to get their compressors up there. What we normally do is use the straddle stacker pallet jack to raise it up to the second floor,it just always make me nervous when my guys start walking the heater off the pallet.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

playme1979 said:


> I can get them for 4300 dollars with the vent kit and all out the door


I've never bought one, so I could be wrong about my numbers.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

CTs2p2 said:


> Does it make "special" hot water? Why so pricey?
> 
> What happens when you push up, up, down, down, left, right, b, a at the start screen?



No it just makes about 50% more hot water per hour compared to other normal 199,000 btu units


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I've never bought one, so I could be wrong about my numbers.



the normal price here in the dfw is around 5500 dollars out the door unless you install alot of them or have a lot buying power.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

also normally in most situations we install these units there are therma-stors inline feeding the water heater that can actually double the output of the heater.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> They're about 5-1/2 to 6 grand wholesale price around here.





playme1979 said:


> It wasn't too bad getting it on the second floor there's a set of double doors that open out in the backroom that the hvac guys use to get their compressors up there. What we normally do is use the straddle stacker pallet jack to raise it up to the second floor,it just always make me nervous when my guys start walking the heater off the pallet.



Where I worked before OK the Fergusen guys would deliver 100 gals for free with haul off. They brought one all the way down stairs in a motel and then I asked, this is the shorty version right? They had some motorized stair climbing dolly.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

When you look at the lochinvar, state and ao smith high performance models they are all the same because ao smith owns them all.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Where I worked before OK the Fergusen guys would deliver 100 gals for free with haul off. They brought one all the way down stairs in a motel and then I asked, this is the shorty version right? They had some motorized stair climbing dolly.


We used ferguson a couple times to do this but it took them so long to get there and then get it up the stairs with that damn fancy dolly it wasn't worth listening to our customer complain about how long they were out of hot water


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Hopefully you get more than 3 years out of it, we have been having nothing but problems with them out here.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

CTs2p2 said:


> Does it make "special" hot water? Why so pricey?
> 
> What happens when you push up, up, down, down, left, right, b, a at the start screen?


 
You get unlimited life (Contra) unfortunetly we have not had luck with any of the higher end AO Schitz. We also replace with a Bradford White or a Phoenix/voyager


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Phew, I thought nobody got that one.. 

I have not seen one of theses mosters yet, mainly commecial applications? What is the first hour rating on that big girl?


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

chrisconnor said:


> i think it's some sort of cylon from the old battlestar galactica.


r2d2


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I have 2 different spider fires to take out, first one next friday is second floor, one end of the building. The thing weighs in at 860LBS. and is top heavy as heck.


My back hurts just thinking about moving that !


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Just replaced an old rheem/ruud Friday with a newer one. Both these heaters were replaced on February 10th. One in '11 and '12. I did the one on the left. Not sure how to flip that one picture so hope you can see it.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

fhrace said:


> Just replaced an old rheem/ruud Friday with a newer one. Both these heaters were replaced on February 10th. One in '11 and '12. I did the one on the left. Not sure how to flip that one picture so hope you can see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fridays job is the black top one we are doing. I just looked at the red top one at another hotel, we are doing that one after this one. Both Rheem Spider fire. On Tuesday I am taking out 2 80 gallon states, 740,000 btu and installing 2 Rheem 90 gallon 715,000 btu heaters. Heavy SOB'S


----------

